# Normas ISO que rigen la Ing. Electronica



## antonio bermudez (Oct 16, 2006)

Hola a todos, espero que me ayuden en esta busqueda de información, necesito saber cuales son las nosmas ISO  que rigen a la electronica, si alguien me puede ayudar en alguna forma se lo agradeceria


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 16, 2006)

Hola Antonio, creo que si buscas por la red lo tienes. aqui te mando una pagina ,suerte un saludo
http://www.ua.es/es/bibliotecas/referencia/electronica/normas.html


----------

